# My Saponifactory



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 5, 2008)

These are all Whipped soaps.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607757859333/


----------



## Deda (Oct 5, 2008)

Beautiful Soap!

I adore your racks!  Haha, that sounds a little odd, but still...


----------



## IanT (Oct 5, 2008)

what symbol is that on your soap?? its cooool and awesome pics!~


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 5, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> Beautiful Soap!
> 
> I adore your racks!  Haha, that sounds a little odd, but still...



  

Thanks. The racks are wire veggie racks which are easy to disassemble and put away when not needed.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 5, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> what symbol is that on your soap?? its cooool and awesome pics!~



Thanks, Ian

The symbol is a sigil made from 3 different runes. Ansuz, Laguz and Uruz. My daughter made the stamp for me.


----------



## lindar (Oct 5, 2008)

They all look great  the symbol is a neat idea makes the soaps different.


----------



## luvmy3cats (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes they are beautiful!  I like the lemon one WITH the poppy seeds.  I'll have to check into whipped soaps.  First I need to master CP!  LOL.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow those are awesome soapies!!


----------



## digit (Oct 7, 2008)

*WOW!!!* Gorgeous! 



Digit


----------



## BubbleBitch (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness...this is like a snap shot from my mind!
They are exactly what I had in mind, aesthetically, for my own soaps...and as someone mentioned...you're racks are nice...lol :twisted:


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 8, 2008)

Those lavender soaps look so dreamy!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.

The soap is all made with Palm, Coconut, Olive and Castor oils. I only use Essential Oils as most of my customers prefer them to FO's.

The EO's are reasonably economical to use in Whipped soap (and, by the way, when are we getting an abbreviation for this method ?).

I use on average 25 ml EO per 1010 g oils and the aroma is very strong and lasts right to the end of the bar.

WS (whipped soap ?) also seems to cure faster than CP. Someone once suggested that may be due to the air which has been whipped into it. I do not have the patience to wait for CP to cure and the WS bars are ready to use in just 2 weeks. I have even used WS after 1 weeks cure and it was great.

Sugar added at 60 g per 1010 g oil also produces a nice hard bar.


----------



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

just beautiful
great job
god i wish i had one of them see through molds....


----------



## earthmother99 (Oct 13, 2008)

beautiful and i bet it smells like heaven


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 13, 2008)

kallista said:
			
		

> just beautiful
> great job
> god i wish i had one of them see through molds....



Thanks. The molds/liners are really easy to make from those flexible chopping mats but they need to be supported by wood. A bit of duct tape, some insulation tape to hold the sides up and you are all set.

The WS logs are difficult to unmold unless you have a flexible mold/liner which you can peel away from the log, and these "liners" can be re-used many times.

I had a construction drawing for the liners at one time. I will see whether I can find it and then post a link for it.

ETA
Here is the link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607995875765/

I need to add that I also secure some insulation tape across the four base corners to prevent leakage.


----------



## kallista (Oct 19, 2008)

thank you so very much


----------

